# Blue Dempsey



## Enki (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey yall

I was just researching on a few types of cichlids and I came across this picture of a beautiful Blue Dempsey Cichlid, in the comments, it is said that these little guys are very expensive.

I was just wondering if anyone knows where I would be able to get some blue dempseys. If so, how expensive are they?

thanks for your help


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

You can find them from time to time at Big Als. You really want to do some research before you buy. They are a little fragile until they hit the 3" mark.

They stress very easily so you want a good established tank with very good water quality. I find they do better when kept alone or with very passive tank mates until they get larger. If kept with aggressive tank mates, they have a hard time adjusting and competing for food. Once they get stressed, they tend to get digestion problems and are prone to bloat. Some also suffer from bad eyes.

For pricing, I've seen them go for as low as $20/each for a 1" fish. I'd recommend looking for larger ones.

I have a couple for sale but I just had 2 people offer to buy them this morning. If they fall through and you are interested, I will let you know.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3654


----------

